# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В Калифорнии научились красть пароли по звуку клавиатуры

## Geser

Игорь Громов 

Исследователи калифорнийского университета в Беркли разработали технологию, которая позволяет перехватывать данные через звук кнопок клавиатуры, сообщает сайт vnunet.com. Новая программа получила название «акустический шпионаж».

Программа записывает звук кнопок клавиатуры в течение 10 минут. Среднее количество ударов, сделанное пользователем за это время, составляет 3000. Затем записанные звуки расшифровываются — идентификации поддаются до 96 процентов всех введенных с клавиатуры данных. В ходе испытаний программы калифорнийские разработчики с 20 попыток расшифровали пароли, которые пользователи вводили с клавиатуры.

По словам создателей шпионской программы, каждая кнопка клавиатуры звучит достаточно индивидуально. Алгоритм дешифрации отделяет один звук от другого и сопоставляет его с частотой использования букв английского алфавита.

В ходе первых испытаний программа правильно распознавала 60 процентов всех введенных букв и 20 процентов слов. Исследователи отметили, что успешные тесты новой программы вынудят пользователей и индустрию безопасности пересмотреть свое отношение к использованию клавиатуры. Вполне возможно, что совсем не лишним во время работы с клавиатурой станет включенный радиоприемник.

viruslist.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Тройка  *исследователей* из калифорнийского университета Беркли выявили, что нажатия клавиш на (любой) клавиатуре, где есть механические контакты можно дифференцировать акустическим методом. Что из этого следует: записав шум работы человека на клавиатуре через простой и дешевый микрофон можно с очень большой вероятностью узнать набранный пароль или практически полностью восстановить текст из 40-50 слов (больше - лучше).
Была написана программа, которая на основе проведенных исследований смогла достаточно четко дифференцировать прикосновения к клавише, нажатие и отпускание. Проблему с клавишами Shift, CapsLock, BackSpace и т.п. тоже решили, но уже, разумеется, логическими методами. 

Самой программы я не видел, не пробовал, но текст в PDF формате можете почитать  *отсюда*.

Т.е. каждая клавиша имеет свой, достаточно характерный звук нажатия. Конечно, звуки многих клавиш похожи друг на друга, но их можно разделить по группам, а потом провести языковой анализ. С текстом все замечательно, но пароли из 8-10 символов надо записывать раз по 50, чтобы набрать статистику. Кстати, насчет текста - поглядите, программа интересно ошибается именно на близких клавишах - ну, например, "d" и "x", "t" и "r" и т.п.

Исследователи пробовали распознавать вводимые пароли, состоящие только из букв. При 20-ти попытках программа угадывает 90% пятизнаковых паролей, 77% восьмизнаковых и 69% десятизнаковых. При 75 попытках можно на 80% угадать десятизнаковый пароль. 

Правда, здесь есть небольшое "но" - или клавиатура должна быть известна (исследована), чтобы были сформированы группы, или должен быть проведен предварительный большой анализ, чтобы из неизвестной клавиатуры составить таблицу соответствий. Хотя... если записан большой текст, то на основе лингвистического анализа вполне можно что-то выявить даже на неисследованной клавиатуре (пробел мы определим сразу - это просто, потом начнем смотреть предлоги, точки и т.п. - ну, в общем, тут все ясно).

Между прочим, идея далеко не новая. В свое время матричные принтеры можно было тоже слушать - характерный звуковой "рисунок" иголок при печати вполне можно было декодировать. Сейчас это тоже актуально кстати - матричные принтеры используются хоть и не повсеместно, но в специфических областях еще будут очень долго.

Источник  *cooler.irc.ru*

----------


## Палыч

Да этой фичи сто лет в обед!
Мой отец -- офицер в прошлом. Некоторое время он служил шифровальщиком при штабе дивизии. Периодически для шифровальщиков проводили семинары по повышению квалификации. Я ещё под стол пешком ходил, а про этот способ "съёма" информации уже знали. И те древние компьютнры, которые занимали несколько комнат, а могли меньше, чем 286, уже могли обрабатывать аналогувую аудиозапись и восстанавливать текст.
Я не знаю, насколько это актуально для большинства юзеров. ИМХО там, где это важно примут специальные меры, чтобы нельзя было сделать аудиозапись. На вскидку -- можно написать программку, чтобы текст набирать одной мышкой. Вывел на экран окошко с алфавитом и кликай по буковкам. Пусть враг записывает шорох мышки по коврику и кликанье левой кнопки. :-))))

----------


## pig

Я лет двадцать назад наблюдал наводки от текстового монитора на экране телевизора, стоящего метров за семь. Картинка была вполне разборчивая.

----------

